# Elk Antlers



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I am going to be by Sundance Wyoming in October and was hoping to get a piar of elk antlers. Does anybody know here to buy them for reasonably cheap? I do not want a monster but a decent size elk. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

So are you wanting like a set from a dead elk or some sheds?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Either one, Just want a set for above the garage.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I live really close and I can't think of anywhere that you can buy them. There is a little store called the Mercantile in Sundance that sometimes has some hors laying around. That's about all I can think of.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

If you think of anybody that has any they want to get rid of let me know, thanks.


----------



## WildWill (Nov 23, 2008)

Give ole Louis Ray a call at Ray's taxidermy studio in Casper, 307-234-9759. He buys and sells them. I know another guy in Lander who sells them but that would be a little farther away if you want to pick them up yourself.


----------

